# decided to draw a picture the fish i had who passed in july.



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I couldnt find any photos of him to base my picture of of, so i drew him from memory as best i could.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh! That's so pretty!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice ! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks. this forumk and drawing pictures and cycling my next tank, plus frequent trips to fish stores to look at fish has helped me a lot


----------

